# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reef Ilhabela

## Matias Gomes

Nunca gostei de comprar um áqua pronto, gosto de comprar o vidro e eu mesmo colar tudo, fazer o encanamento, sump, instalação eletrica, ou seja gosto do prazer de montar tudo.
esse projeto eu comecei em dezembro de 2005
Meu Reef tem 2,80xA0,60xL0,50 vidro 10mm
sump 1,00XA0,45XL0,45
refugio que no momento esté desativado, estou reformando ele tem
 1,30xA0,50XL0,45
circulação 4 bombas de 2000LH, recalque bomba viaaqua de 8.500lh. skimmer weipro SA-2018 com uma bomba viaaqua de 5000LH
não tenho reator de calcio
Filtro UV de 40w Boyu tocado com uma bomba de 600 Lh
Iluminação fluorescentes comuns luz do dia 660 w, mais 4 giesemann t5 powerchrome actnic+ 80w cada, total 320w.
substrato usei cascalho de concha e areia.
rochas vivas usei mais de 100 k essas rochas eu coleto aqui onde eu moro.

PS: as fotos que aparecem o nome de Antonio Amaral na base da foto foram tiradas por um amigo.

O áqua foi um sonho realizado, eu tenho um Restaurante aqui em Ilhabela e montei o áqua na area externa do restaurante.
Essa é a mesa Mesa de madeira de Lei.





colando os vidros, desculpem as qualidades das fotos.























Montagem do Sump, vou retirar esse sump e montar um novo mais eficiente



local da bomba onde faço o quebra bolhas



depois de montado e funcionando com água doce para teste



depois com a água salgada 





continua.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas, Matias,
Estou a gostar do tópico. Parece estar tudo muito bem pensado. Continua a botar aí a evolução do projecto.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Matias Gomes

Continuação.
o sistema de overflow foi feito com dois furos um de cada lado do áqua, como a arfea furada do áqua é uma parte sencivel do vidro peguei um pedaço de vidro de 12cmx12cm e mandei fazer um furo bem no meio desse quadrado de vidro e colei os furos um sobre o outro reforçando o local e impedindo que o o vidro trinca-se no local já que estou usando um vidro de apenas 10mm.
segue as fotos do overflow que foram feitos com cano de 1 polegada.



a principio usei essa saida amarela de água que aparece na foto



depois acabei trocando por essa outra que ficou bem melhor e não provoca o barulho de ralo quando a água desce pelo overflow.





mais fotos do overflow que precisou ser feito com uma curva para desviar da trava de segurança.





caida para o sump, eu sei que tá feio, mas funciona bem rss



Retorno externo para o áqua, tenho apenas um retorno e não tenho gira gira.





Coletando as rvs
por total falta de experiencia eu coletei as rvs e coloquei direto no áqua sem remover nada e com todos os milhares de zoanthus que tinah nelas, ou seja desastre total, isso foi no dia 20/12/2005 no dia 25/12 tive que retirar todas as rvs escovar tudo com escova de aço, limpar tudo e retornar ao áqua, na escovação o material morto das rvs acabaram espirrando nos meus olhos e acabei no hospital, tive que tomar ant inflamatorios e pingar colirio durante uma semana, os machucados que fiz na mão tb inflamaram, minhas mãos incharam não conseguia nem fechar os dedos rsss, aqui estão as fotos da coleta das rvs.














as rvs dentro do áqua antes de escovar.







Todos esses zoanthus que aparecem nas fotos morreram.





depois de escovar as rvs ficaram assim.



na segunda vez escovei as rvs ainda dentro do mar.





como as rvs são escovadas toda a camada superficial dela cria uma especie de fungo branco, uma gosma branca, essa gosma demora uma semana para sumir totalmente, e haja skimmer para limpar tudo rss mas como moro há 80 metros do mar eu atravesso a rua e faço uma troca parcial, durante esse tempo eu trocava 250 litros a cada dois dias.







agora depois de tudo que passei no áqua, um amigo teve a idéia de limpar as rvs com uma máquina de lavar alta pressão Vap, foi um sucesso limpa muito mais facil, 







continua

----------


## Matias Gomes

Montando a tampa de iluminação, usei lampadas comum dessas que vemos em mercados, ficou bem ruim rss , mas fazer o que, não tinha os US$1500,00 para comprar uma iluminação boa.





antes de colocar cascalho lampadas e rvs.



com cascalho coberto com areia.




com o cascalho iluminação e ums pedrinhas









com as rvs, mas estavam faltando algumas para completar



com a equipe de limpeza que tb coletei aqui na ilha.







aqui já estava completo de rvs.









aqui depois de 6 meses 



depois de 7 meses



mas vamos continuar até chegar nesses 7 meses demorou muito rss

continua

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Matias
Realmente um progecto bem arrojado e feito com dedicaçao,gostei mesmo,a montagem do aquario foi boa,a rocha viva realmente da para poupar uns bons reais e pelo que eu vi é muito bonita,achei engraçado ela vir toda cheia de zooanthus,era uma grande quantidade,foi pena esse problemas todos de saude,mas a gente quando mexe com este tipo de organismos deve usar luvas e neste caso oculos para proteger,pode -se apanhar este tipo de infeçoes derivado as bacterias que estao nos organismos.
A calha de ilumonaçao nao preçisa ser profissional....agora as lampadas convem serem indicadas para o aquario
E os peixes para quando?
mais uma vez parabens e vai pondo fotos para vermos a evoluçao,ai no brasil a peixes muito bonitos.

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Um projecto bem interessante fiquei é a pensar 10mm para uma parede de 2.8mt.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ô que saudades desse peixinho borboleta que aparece na ante-penultima foto  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: . Lembro-me muito bem de o ver em várias praias do nordeste. Deve ser resistente porque eu cheguei a vê-lo em zonas onde a maioria dos peixes já tinha desparecido.

Em relação à espessura do vidro, mesmo com as travas, o recomendado deve ser 12mm, mas com 10 e sem muitos abanões aguenta  :Smile:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Paulo realmente aqui no Brasil temos peixes lindos, mas em sua maioria não são reef safe, então tive que abandonar os peixes nacionais e partir para os importados.
como mergulho quase todos os dias quando o tempo permite, inclusive durante a noite, consigo encontrar organismos lindos, segue agora fotos atualizadas do reef.

para começar a equipe de limpeza que coleto aqui na ilha, já cometi erros de introduzir snails carnivoros no reef, hoje deixo no sump e faço antes a identificação do snail antes de soltar no reef.

Tegula viridula





Cerithium atratum







Astraea Tecta







Astraea desovando no áqua.



Calliostoma bullisi







Quiton





Ofiuro





Ouriços ( esses eu tirei do áqua alem de crescerem muito estavam comendo meu silicone) uma pena que são ótimos algueiros, nas rvs que eles passam fica uma rastro de rv limpinha.





Pepino, esse comem o substrato evacuando substrato limpinho.





Camarão de poça (Palaemon elegans) estava andando a cavalo rss







Paguros e mini paguros









coontinua

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Matias... as fotos tambem estão muito bonitas. Parabens pelo projecto.  :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Os cavalos marinhos também são daí? Conseguinte mantê-los?

----------


## Matias Gomes

O cavalo marinho é aqui da ilha mesmo, tem varios tipos e cores diferentes, eu mantive ele durante 30 dias no mesmo áqua dos peixes, mas dava muito trabalho para alimenta-lo, ele só come comida viva e acabei devolvendo ele no local de captura.
PS: Marco depois de ver seu Cubo vou passar a te chamar de Mestre Marco, o cuidado e a montagem está fantastica, Parabéns.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente trabalho Matias !
Tenho inveja de ti...fazer a tua propria colecta deve ser extraordinário  :SbOk3:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Quando comecei a introduzir os peixes que coletava no áqua foi uma chacina, todos os peixes que colocava morriam no máximo em uma semana devorados pelo Ictio, eu ainda não tinha filtro de UV, já estava ficando desesperado, minha filha passou a chamar o áqua de "O Chamado " pois tudo que entrava lá Deus chamava e ia embora, mesmo eu coletando comida fresca todos os dias, para as Borboletas Striatus eu coletava anemonas aiptasias para alimentação deles.





desses peixes que vou postar as fotos agora todos morreram atacados pelo ictio, eu os coletava em mergulhos noturnos.





















chega de mostrar essas fotos elas me deixam chateado ainda.
depois de 2 meses tentando alho, reza, macumba rss desisti, larguei o áqua 3 meses apenas com os sargentinhos Abudefduf saxatilis e Haemulon flavolineatum que não pegavam ictio de jeito nenhum, comecei a introduzir os primeiros corais moles importados e zoanthus e palithoas pegos aqui em Ilhabela

primeiro dia


segundo dia


7 dias


10 dias


15 dias


depois comecei a achar zoanthus diferentes e comecei a me apaixonar por eles

----------


## José David

Está maravilhoso! Que sorte teres uma diversidade tão grande mesmo á porta!! eheehe
Continua a mostrar a evolução do aquário. Eu adorei...
5 estrelas!!
Abraço :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Muito bom
Pena ter morrido todos os peixes e o que aconteceu contigo por causa da rocha, mas nunca perdeu o gosto e foi sempre em frente, Parabéns.

continua postando.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Matias... esses zoanthus azuis são lindissimos... muito bom mesmo. Diz-me uma coisa... lá em cima disseste que mudaste a peça porque fazia muito barulho por uma peça nova (aquela branca). Ela deixou de fazer barulho porque tem a parte de cima tapada em relação á amarela?.. ou existe algo mais??  :SbOk:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Marco a unica explicação que tenho é que essa peça é mais larga que a antiga que eu usava e por isso a água deve fluir mais facil evitando o barulho do ralo. A principio troquei a peça para a captação ficar mais baixa e baixar o nivel da água, eu queria diminuir o nivel do áqua em 2cm , por fim consegui baixar apenas 1cm, mas ficou melhor.

esse tb é da ilha


dois tipos de poliquetas tb da ilha







coral cerebro tb da ilha, durante a noite uma das bombas de circulação soltou do vidro e ficou apontada para ele e descolou todo o tecido, provocando a morte dele, 







como disse anteriormente, comecei a introduzir no reef alguns corais importados, como as xenias, leather, finegreap hibrido, mush, star polipos.













Leather Chapéu de cawboy rss



























depois eu soltei esse sargentinho e mais 5 que eu tinha no áqua, e comecei a colocar os peixes.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Logo de cara coloquei 18 neos Goby pegos aqui na ilha tb.







Essa actinia equina tem muita aqui na ilha, coloquei uma no áqua, mas depois acabei tirando fiquei com medo dela me matar algum peixe



ai coloquei os primeiros peixes importados.
Um lion que na primeira semana comeu meus 18 neons Gobys um camarão palhaço e provocou a morte de um hepatus que pulou p/ fora da água fugindo dele, e devorou um camarão palhaço que aparece os bigodes na boca do lion, como sempre quiz ter mandarins, não tive duvidas e devolvi o peixe para a loja rsss,







Outros peixes

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Já tive dois Goby, mas azuis. Estava tudo bem com eles, mas desapareceram sem deixar rasto em dias consecutivos. Desconfio que tenham servido de refeição ao _Gramma loreto_. 
Já não tenho bem a certeza do preço, mas cada um deve ter custado cerca de 20. Ora 18x20=360. Foi este o dinheiro que poupaste. Cheio de sorte.

----------


## Matias Gomes

O pior é pegar eles que vivem no meio dos ouriços, como ele é um limpador pensei que o Lion não o comeria, mas pelo visto o Lion não o conhecia rsss
Faltaram as apresentações rss

Gosto muito é desse Acanthurus pyroferus

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

EStá a ficar espetacular. Lindo esse acantarus. Força Vá em frente.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Matias
Parabéns pelo projecto, o teu desempenho empreendedor, pelos animais muito bonitos. Força continua o trabalho excelente :Palmas: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

alguns videos do reef , mas me desculpem a qualidade deles, eu usava uma sony F828, mas queimou o ccd e estou sem camera no momento.

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima...a_completo.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/imagens/comer.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/imagens/dejardini.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima...lme_lion03.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima...lme_lion04.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima...lme_Purple.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/imagens/lion_filme.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima..._poliqueta.wmv

http://www.matiasilhabela.com.br/ima...as_camarao.wmv

desculpem a qualidade dos videos, não sou cinegrafista rss

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Videos excelentes e ainda pedes desculpas pela qualidade dos mesmos. :Palmas:  
Incrivel a velocidade com que o pterois pega na comida. Nem se consegue acompanhar o movimento da boca.

 :yb677:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Matias as fotos estao fantasticas ! 
E pena que estejas tao longe pois vejo ai uns Zoanthus especiais  :Pracima:

----------


## Matias Gomes

tem até um aquarista de Singapura querendo esses zoanthus rss, 
olha o que encontrei na parte de baixo de uma pedra de zoanthus, são polipos calcareos de algum coral, ele parece uma mini anemona.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

:yb620:   :yb620:  Quero um par desses gobios!!!  :yb620:   :yb620:  

Esse coral parece uma Tubastrea aurea, ainda muito pequenos os pólipos.
Mais uma vez parabéns, é sem dúvida um excelente sistema.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Matias
Projecto mesmo fora de serie parabens.Nao podias tirar umas fotos a tua casa de maquinas?

----------


## Matias Gomes

Casa de maquinas? rss é isso aqui



mais umas fotos



Limpando o skimmer rssssssssssss





esse snail eu coletei na quinta feira, ainda não tinha conseguido identifica-lo por isso estava no sump, mas o amigo Antonio Amaral conseguiu a identificação é uma Neritina virginea e é algueira e já foi para o reef, essa foto do snail é no áqua do Antonio eu dei uma para ele. Esse snail é bem chique rsss







Agora uma sequencia de fotos do meu reef que o Antonio fez ontem a noite com sua canon 20D



















se eu fico parado ao lado do áqua, todos os peixes ficam no lado que eu estou, é muito engraçado 




POr favor se eu escrever alguma palavra que vcs não entendam, me perguntem, pois falamos Portugues, mas temos palavras diferentes em nossos vocabularios.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Ola Matias
Pensei que poderias ter mais algum equipamento com, reactores kalk ou calcio,refugio...etc, nao usa nada dessas coisas no seu sistema?

----------


## Matias Gomes

eu tinha um refugio de 300lt mas fui fazer uma modificação nele e acabei quebrando um dos vidros, vou remontar de novo, a diferença do meu áqua, é que faço TP toda semana de 150lt de água natural viva, minha casa fica há 80 metros do mar, pena que não dá para puxar uma mangueira rssssssss
nem kalk eu adciono ao sistema.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> eu tinha um refugio de 300lt mas fui fazer uma modificação nele e acabei quebrando um dos vidros, vou remontar de novo, a diferença do meu áqua, é que faço TP toda semana de 150lt de água natural viva, minha casa fica há 80 metros do mar, pena que não dá para puxar uma mangueira rssssssss
> nem kalk eu adciono ao sistema.


Boas
Pensando bem 80 m tb nao é muita mangueira nao :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  ,melhor pensar no caso.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Marcos não me encentive rsss eu teria que cavucar duas ruas  e uma ciclovia rss para chegar no mar.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Sendo assim é mais complicado,melhor entao nao o encentivar,mas tumara todos nos termos agua salgada a 80m de casa,era maravilha.nao esta pensado por uns corais duros ai?

----------


## Matias Gomes

Tridacmas e acroporas tb, eu olho os áquas de vcs e fico com inveja das acroporas, mas tenho que comprar o reator de calcio e um chiller e trocar minha iluminação tb, mas a grana está curta nesses tempos de Lula presidente rss, meu amigo tem uma fazenda de corais  de 68 mil litros de água no centro de São Paulo, vou postar um topico sobre isso.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Pois é amigo vida com lula ta má, mas pede amigo mudazinhas esse aqua desse tamanho merecia bem corais duros.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Hoje coletei um coral cerebro para colocar no meu reef, esse coral é tido como muito fragil para se colocar em áquas, mas como faço trocas parciais grandes vou arriscar, ele está muito bonito é verde azulado.





mais uma foto das larvas de camarão para alimento dos peixes.

----------


## Matias Gomes

atualizando meu reef.





alguem sabe me dizer o nomne desse peixe?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Matias,

Está excelente o seu reef.
O peixe, se se refere à fotg debaixo da sua pergunta (e a esta última fotg.) é um Sphaeramia orbicularis (Cardinal orbicularis); se for o que está na fotg por cima da pergunta é um Sphaeramia nematoptera (Cardinal de pijama)

----------


## Matias Gomes

é essa foto mesmo, obrigado pelo esclarecimento, fui tentar identificar, mas é uma familia muito extença com variações de nomes e dificulta em muito a identificação.

Sphaeramia orbicularis

----------


## Eduardo de Souza

Muito legal, irei te visitar um dia !  qual a população do aquario e vc fez o skimmer?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Muito legal, irei te visitar um dia !  qual a população do aquario e vc fez o skimmer?


Olá  :Olá: 

O registo do teu USER de acesso a RF está contra as regras de REEFFORUM.

Os membros em RF não podem usar NICKs ou Diminutivos.

Agradeço que solicites a alteração do teu USER de acesso.

Obrigado

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Antes de mais gostaria de te dizer que tens um bonito aquário.

Matias, podes me informar ao todo quantos peixes tens no teu aquário? 

Obrigado.

----------


## Matias Gomes

Atualizando as fotos do meu reef com as mudanças feitas no decorrer desses quase dois anos.

Perdi minhas Anthias bicolor, morreram de um ataque bacteriano, meu zanclus tb morreu nessa bagunça, mas vamos as novidades boas rss

Montei um refugio de 1,25xA0,40xL0,45 coloquei uma camada de placas, uma camada de crushed coral, uma camada de coral moido com conchas moidas, a entrada de água para o refugio foi através de uma divisão no cano do overflow, tb coloquei uma bomba de circulação para a água não ficar tão parada.













um ouriço Arbacia que veio junto com as rvs que coletei para o refugio



intalei um skimmer ETSS 1500 o que ajudou muito meu reef a ficar melhor, é do meu amigo Antonio.



é incrivel como ele trabalha



de peixes novos coloquei um Maroon golden



um six line



um hepatus



um paraclinus que é de Ilhabela





Um blenio tb de Ilhabela





o meu Pervagor tinha ficado doido e estava comendo meus corais e tive que tirar do reef



ganhei uma Coris do amigo Antonio Amaral, ela fica o dia todo revirando o substrato é terrivel.



zoanthus novo que achei aqui na ilha







depois coloco mais fotos.

----------


## Matias Gomes

esqueci do Melanurus, é incrivel como ele come planarias.





e do Christmas Wrasse 



algumas fotos









uma Aplisia brasiliana que veio junto com as algas que coletei para o refugio, tive que soltar elas não vivem muito tempo em sistemas fechados e comem toda a alga.

















e a melhor noticia de todas agora tenho um chiller de 1 HP não tenho mais que ficar doido por causa da temperatura.

----------


## Eduardo de Souza

muito lindo os peixes

----------


## Marco Carvalho

Mathias

Muito bom seu aquario, está cheio de cor e muita variedade :yb677:   :Pracima:  

É claro que voce estando em frente á praia e podendo fazer mergulho, tem sempre a possiblidade de recolher muitas expecies.

 :bompost:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Matias,

Esse aquário está muito bom, então esses zooanthus nem se fala, que inveja!

Mete aí uma geral pra gente. E mais fotos de zooanthus!

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Parabéns, espetacular...

Para quem tem um aqua com 200 e poucos litros só c/ equipa de limpeza e desde ontem um peixe palhaço... O "Reef Ilhabela" parece um oceano.

Não deixes de divulgar o teu reef (tanto trabalho, tantas horas de dedicação... se o Lula sabe de tanta produtividade em Ilhabela) ... 

Miguel Pereira

----------


## Matias Gomes

Mais fotos, Zoanthus só nas actinicas.











outras fotos

----------


## Cesar Pinto

:yb620:  será que esse zuantos nao conseguem chegar cá a portugal :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
sao muito lindos entao esse pretos com uma risca vermela e os verdes sao lindos.
manda para lisboa  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663:

----------


## Matias Gomes

Cesar só se levar pessoalmente rsss
Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

tambem serve matias :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
desde que cá cheguem :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Olá, Matias.

Bela colecção de Zoanthus e magníficas imagens. Parabéns. :Palmas:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Matias,

De facto, fica a faltar apenas uma foto geral para completar essa maravilhosa coleção! Muito boas as fotos e os animais estão com ar de estar de muito boa saúde.

Conta pra gente como é que você tira essas fotos? Com flash?

Abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Matias Gomes

Diogo atualmente estou usando apenas flash, as fotos com actinicas foram com iso 800 sem flash, 
Vou tirar umas fotos do geral hoje e posto.
Um abraço

----------


## Matias Gomes

mais fotos, desculpe a qualidade, mas fazer fotos do geral não é meu forte rss

















refugio 1,25XA0,40XL0,45

----------


## Pedro Vicente

----E S P E C T Á C U L O----


Sempre prá frente Matias,sempre marcando pontos ,nota10

----------


## Matias Gomes

Obrigado Pedro
algumas fotos do estilo antes e depois, ainda vou comprar uma lente 100 macro, mas aqui é muito caro.













a encrenca indo para o refugio, ele estava comendo os zoanthus e as acroporas.



as minhas cebolas rss





esses são os moradores do meu refugio





esse é um scorpaena.



Olha a bagunça rss

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Fala Matias,

Teu reef está muito bonito além das fotos que vc e Tuba tiram, estas sempre são um show à parte.

Parabéns

----------


## Matias Gomes

Coletando Mysys para alimentação dos peixes





uma foto macro dele

----------


## Filipe Silva

hi hi mas q grande pescador!
so falta mesmo apanhares a sereia...

----------


## Matias Gomes

Filipe já peguei e estou casado com ela a quase 25 anos rssss 
Ricardo obrigado, mas as fotos do Tuba são covardia rss

----------


## Matias Gomes

Mais algumas fotos agora com a lente nova Macro 100 canon



mais um zoanthus da ilha

----------


## Nuno Ricardo Ramos

Boa noite Matias,

De facto essas fotos estão uma maravilha, muito boas mesmo! Os meus sinceros parabéns.

Um abraço,
Nuno Ramos

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Matias
 As fotos estão espectaculares  :Palmas:  Parabens

----------


## Filipe Silva

Que fotos... 

 :SbOk3:  

Isso é que é  :EEK!:  


 :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:   :Xmascheers:

----------


## Fábio Tugonon

Aloha...

Mtos PARABENS................... :Palmas:  As imagens falam por si, acho k está tudo dito sobre o teu Aqua, e as photos 5 estrelas(qualidade brutallllllllll)mais 1 vez Mtos PARABENS!!! :SbRequin2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Alguém sabe como está este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

também gostava de ver o desenvolvimento deste aquário :SbOk:

----------


## Matias Gomes

estou com problemas com meu provedor as fotos da montagem não estão aparecendo, só as fotos novas que hospedei em outro lugar
tenho alguns videos do reef

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=UDXaR-ROhiQ

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=GDo3N8QFeuA

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=JCvO3SDBbQo

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=A-m-4qIQtpg

nesses albuns da net tem novas fotos

http://matiasilha.pho.to/albums/reef1806/

http://matiasilha.pho.to/albums/reef1906/

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Matias,

Adoro os seus Zoanthus e a sua anemona. Coloque aqui fotografias para a gente ver melhor o seu reef.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## CarlosMSousa

Olá Matias, 

realmente as fotos estao magnificas e o aquario tambem. Já agora, aproveito para elogiar essa magnifica Ilha. Não é só "Bela" de nome, é realmente Bela pois tive o prazer de passar aí uma semana de férias e é um local paradisiaco, com pessoas muito simpaticas e hospitaleiras. Foi dos sitios mais lindos que visitei até hoje. Paraben pelo aquario e pela Ilha. 

Cumps, 

Carlos Sousa

----------

